# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Phúc An - Nha Trang phòng đẹp , giá rẻ

## daiviettravel

Khách Sạn Thiên Mã  Tọa lạc tại 96A/6 Trần Phú , con đường đẹp nhất Nha Trang . Khách Sạn đầy đủ tiện nghi, thoáng mát, sạch sẽ và đảm bảo đáp ứng nhu cầu của quý khách khi đi du lịch cũng như người dân Nha Trang cần 1 chỗ để nghỉ ngơi. Khách Sạn gần biển, gần chợ Xóm Mới, gần nhà hàng, gần bar, gần siêu thị lớn nhất Nha Trang, có bãi đậu xe an toàn.
Giá phòng tính theo giờ là 80.000 VND / 1 giờ
Giá phòng 2 người là ; 150.000 VND / 1 Ngày
Giá phòng 4 người là ; 220.000 VND / 1 Ngày
giá phòng 6 người là : 300.000 VND/ 1 ngày
Hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý Khách
Quý Khách có nhu cầu cần đặt phòng vui lòng liên lạc theo số điện thoại:
0583.521.271 / 0914.103.100 or 09 888 555 44
Chúng tôi luôn luôn sẵn sàng tư vấn cho Quý Khách về giá phòng và các dịch vụ ăn uống/ du lịch tại Nha Trang với giá rẻ nhất.
Cho thuê xe máy : xe số : 60.000 VND / 1 Ngày . xe ga : 80.000 VND / 1 Ngày .
Bán vé tham quan VINPEARLAND : 432.000 VND ( giao vé tận nơi )

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCHĐịa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCHĐịa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

*CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 trần phú- TP Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
MST:4201169356 - Tài Khoản công ty: 4708211000114 Tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại:* *0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138**
FAX : 0583.523 138*
* HotLine : 09888 555 44 / 0914 103 100
**Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com*
*Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com**
**Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang** 
Yahoo2:daiviettravel*
*Hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách !*

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH

Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

*CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 trần phú- TP Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
MST:4201169356 - Tài Khoản công ty: 4708211000114 Tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX : 0583.523 138
HotLine : 09888 555 44 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang 
Yahoo2:daiviettravel
Hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách !*

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCHĐịa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá phòng tháng 9, 10 ,11 ( không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm giá phòng tháng 9, 10, 11 ( không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm giá phòng tháng 9, 10, 11 ( không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá phòng tháng 9, 10, 11 ( không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá phòng tháng 9, 10, 11 ( không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá phòng tháng 9, 10, 11 ( không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## evaearpoa

Lên cho bạn ! Chúc may mắn nhé eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## kohan

Nhà nghỉ khá là đẹp! Có cơ hội sẽ qua ủng hộ

----------


## daiviettravel

đã hết nghỉ phép mong mọi người ủng hộ nha

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá phòng tháng 9, 10, 11 ( không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá phòng tháng 9, 10, 11 ( không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá phòng tháng 9, 10 ,11 ( không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

khuyến mãi đặc biệt trong tháng 9, 19, 11, 12

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá phòng tháng 9, 10 ,11 ( không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

khuyến mãi đặc biệt trong tháng 9, 19, 11, 12

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá phòng tháng 9, 10 ,11 ( không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá phòng tháng 9, 10 ,11 ( không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá phòng tháng 9, 10, 11 ( không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

khuyến mãi đặc biệt trong tháng 9, 19, 11, 12

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá phòng tháng 9, 10, 11 ( không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm giá đặc biệt cho khách thuê xe dài ngày và những khách thuê nhìu xe

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm giá đặc biệt cho khách thuê xe dài ngày và những khách thuê nhìu xe

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá tháng 9, 10, 11, 12 /2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá tháng 9, 10, 11, 12 /2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm giá đặc biệt cho khách thuê xe dài ngày và những khách thuê nhìu xe

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá tháng 9, 10, 11, 12 /2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá tháng 9, 10, 11, 12 /2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá tháng 9, 10, 11, 12 /2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

phòng đẹp giá rẻ

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá tháng 9, 10, 11, 12 /2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá tháng 9, 10, 11, 12 /2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm giá tháng 9, 10 , 11, 12 / 2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm giá tháng 9, 10 , 11, 12 / 2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm giá tháng 9, 10 , 11, 12 / 2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá tháng 9, 10, 11, 12 /2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## dung89

Hic rẻ thật nhưng dịch vụ có ra sao không đây

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm giá 10%

----------


## baygiare627627

Liên hệ làm đại lý vé máy bay (mở phòng vé) cấp 2  – Kinh doanh đại lý vé máy bay – Hệ thống tổng đại lý vé máy bay Phương Nam .
Cơ hội hợp tác kinh doanh mở phòng vé máy bay (kinh doanh dịch vụ đại lý bán vé) cùng Phương Nam
Kính gửi Quý đối tác !
Nhằm phát triển tốt hơn mạng lưới đại lý, đại lý cấp 1 các hãng hàng không Phương Nam cần mở thêm đại lý vé máy bay (đại lý cấp 2) trên cả nước.
Điều kiện làm đại lý /phòng vé cho VemaybayPhuongNam.com :
1. Để hợp tác mở đại lý vé cần những điều kiện sau:
- Các công ty du lịch trên khắp cả nước.
- Các công ty kinh doanh các lĩnh vực khác nhưng có nhu cầu mở thêm kinh doanh vé máy bay.
- Các khách sạn, bưu điện, nhà hàng…
- Khách hàng lẻ có nhu cầu đi lại nhiều, có thể tự xuất vé để bay.
- Công cụ cần có: Máy vi tính, máy in (nếu có), điện thoại, kết nối mạng internet.
- Mặt bằng: Ưu tiên cho văn phòng mặt đường, mở phòng bán vé tại công ty đang công tác, hoặc tự doanh tại gia.
2. Ưu tiên chủ nhà trực tiếp tự kinh doanh, hoặc có mối quan hệ khách hàng hiện hữu, có khả năng sử dụng vi tính thành thạo và các thiết bị liên quan
3. Mức ký quỹ từ 10 triệu, 20 triệu hoặc 30 triệu để xuất vé của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar,Vietjet, và các hãng hàng không quốc tế khác. Đại lý được quyền xuất vé hết số tiền ký quỹ. – tiền ký quỹ được thanh lý hoàn trả sau khi kết thúc hợp đồng. Thời hạn hợp đồng 1 năm. Sau đó hai bên có thể tiếp tục hoặc ngưng lại tùy thuộc vào khả năng bán vé của quý đối tác.
4. Hoa hồng được hưởng: hưởng giá net của hãng hàng không
5. Đại lý được hưởng các quyền lợi và sự hỗ trợ của phòng vé Phương Nam:
- Khi bán vé được phép thu từ khách 50-90ngđ/ chặng, khứ hồi 100-170ngđ/chặng. Ngoài ra Phương Nam còn áp dụng chính sách thưởng thêm cho đại lý trên mỗi đầu vé, và thưởng thêm doanh số (mức thưởng 0.4%- 0.7% nếu doanh số cao trên 1 ty) 
- Thời gian đầu khi đại lý mới chưa quen với việc xuất vé, Phương Nam hỗ trợ xuất vé giúp cho đại lý không thu thêm phí.
- Nếu đại lý bán vé quốc tế thì không cần ký quỹ thêm mà trừ vào số tiền đã ký quỹ bên Phương Nam (Hoa hồng vé quốc tế cao từ 3-100 usd).
- Không áp đặt doanh số cho đại lý
-Hỗ trợ tư vấn cho đại lý mới chiến lược kinh doanh để tìm ra nguồn khách hàng mang lai lợi nhuận cho đại lý.
- Đào tạo nghiệp vụ bán vé cho đại lý tại công ty Phương Nam. Nếu đại lý ở xa Phương Nam sẽ cung cấp tài liệu qua email và huấn luyện nghiệp vụ bán vé qua điện thoại.
- Hỗ trợ đại lý những tình huống khó: đổi ngày, giờ bay, tên, hoàn vé…
- Hỗ trợ xuất vé trong trường hợp âm quỹ.
6. Quy trình các bước thực hiện:
- Bước 1:  Phương Nam gửi mẫu hợp đồng hợp tác, quý đối tác xem xét và nộp ký quỹ bán vé.
- Bước 2: đại diện  Phương Nam sẽ tìm hiểu, tư vấn, đào tạo, hỗ trợ
- Bước 3: Bàn giao tài khoản xuất vé để quý đại lý có thể bán vé trực tiếp tại chỗ cho khách hàng sau khi đại lý quen với việc đặt xuất vé.

Thông Tin Liên Hệ
Phòng Vé Phương Nam
171/120 Nguyễn Tư Giản P.12 - Gò Vấp - TP.HCM 
Điện Thoại : (08) 62 627 627 - (08) 38 311 637
Hotline : 0964 714 931 - 0989 844 866

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá tháng 9, 10, 11, 12 /2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm giá tháng 9, 10 , 11, 12 / 2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá tháng 9, 10, 11, 12 /2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

giảm giá 10%

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá tháng 9, 10, 11, 12 /2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá tháng 9, 10, 11, 12 /2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá tháng 9, 10, 11, 12 /2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá tháng 9, 10, 11, 12 /2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

phòng đẹp giá phải chăng

----------


## daiviettravel

ưu đãi đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

ưu đãi đối với khách đoàn

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá tháng 9, 10, 11, 12 /2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá tháng 9, 10, 11, 12 /2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

Giá phòng tính theo giờ là 80.000 VND / 1 giờ

----------


## daiviettravel

hạ giá tháng 9, 10, 11, 12 /2013, 1/2014 (không áp dụng lễ, tết)

----------


## daiviettravel

khách sạn sạch sẽ, tiện nghi, giá phải chăng

----------


## daiviettravel

khách sạn sạch sẽ, tiện nghi, giá phải chăng

----------


## daiviettravel

khách sạn sạch sẽ, tiện nghi, giá phải chăng

----------


## thaithuy5992

có cả dich vụ cho thuê xe máy nữa, hihi, hay nhỉ

----------


## daiviettravel

khách sạn mình có cho thuê xe máy, xe đạp, dịch vụ đưa đón sân bay, book vé tàu, đặt vé xe và các tour du lịch Nha Trang nhé bạn

----------


## daiviettravel

khách sạn sạch sẽ, tiện nghi, giá phải chăng

----------


## daiviettravel

khách sạn sạch sẽ, tiện nghi, giá phải chăng

----------


## daiviettravel

là nhà cung cấp các dịch vụ tốt nhất, những sản phẩm du lịch có giá trị đối với Quý khách khi quý khách viếng thăm đến thành phố biển Nha Trang.

----------


## daiviettravel

là nhà cung cấp các dịch vụ tốt nhất, những sản phẩm du lịch có giá trị đối với Quý khách khi quý khách viếng thăm đến thành phố biển Nha Trang.

----------


## kohan

Phòng đẹp thế. Giá lại rẻ nữa...

----------

